# Change eth0 to eth1 after copy system from image

## peter.illas

Hello,

I have the following problem. I have installed gentoo 10.0 system with fluxbox (running from CF) on the ALIX embedded board with one ethernet card. The system recognizes the card as eth0. After creating an image of this system (with dd command) and copying to another CF, gentoo recognizes ethernet card as eth1, but no as eth0. Then I have to manualy rewrite the configuration of ethernet card (/etc/conf.d/net, /etc/init.d/net.eth0...) after copying system from image.

And my question is, why this happen and how can I solve this?

Thank you for any reply and help

Best regards

peter

----------

## chithanh

You are a victim of udev persistent device naming.

Exclude the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules from your image and it the network card should remain eth0.

----------

## peter.illas

Thank you for quick response and help. My problem is just now solved.

Have a nice day

----------

## d2_racing

Or, if you keep this file inside your image, then after your first reboot, run this :

```

# rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# reboot

```

And udev will recreate your eth0 interface.

----------

## peter.illas

Ok, I understand. Thank you again.

----------

